# Oxygen Absorbers



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Since I got my Excalibur I've gone crazy. Keep the machine running. Did three huge heads of cabbage yesterday, turned out great. I've been putting the bags in the freezer. I want to start using jars. Oxygen Absorbers come in different sizes. What size do I buy for quart jars? 100 cc or 300 cc?


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I've searched the forum extensively for the answer and have come up with nothing. Does anyone know or am I just being ignored.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I read about it somewhere...will try to find a link...I do not use them....




Plan to use your oxygen absorbers within 6 months of purchase as they will lose effectiveness after that time. They will start working within 20 minutes of being exposed to oxygen. If left exposed to air, the oxygen absorbers will be rendered completely useless in as little as 5 hours. Plan ahead and use all of the absorbers or seal the remaining packets in an airtight glass mason jar. The 100CC Oxygen Absorbers work for about 100 #10-sized cans or 25 of the 5 gallon buckets filled with beans, rice, flours, grains or whatever you choose.

Shelf-Life: Oxygen Absorbers unopened will last up to 6 months. Any unused absorbers after opening should be put in a glass mason jar.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Check out this ******* bottle sealer....made me laugh but it really works....
******* Vacuum Sealer - YouTube


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Al it took was a Bing search--here are two links, but there were many more:

How to Use Oxygen Absorbers Properly | eHow.com
Using & About Oxygen Absorbers | LEARN TO PREPARE - Celebrate Peace of Mind


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

GrannyG said:


> Check out this ******* bottle sealer....made me laugh but it really works....
> ******* Vacuum Sealer - YouTube


That is crazy and good to know. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

I cover how to size oxygen absorbers to your storage containers in the Prudent Food Storage FAQ. You can access it via the URL in my signature below.

The nutshell answer is that the 100cc absorbers should be plenty for quart jars. Make sure the lids are sealed tight.


----------

